# age of sexual maturity



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

According to the dog kennel where I take my dog, it is 6 months. However, if you are wondering when to neuter it is preferable to wait until they are at least 18 months. Although many breeders require the spay/neuter around 6 months.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Male dogs are typically sexually mature around 6-8 months old. You will notice some behaviors such as lifting the leg to pee, marking outdoors, etc, around that age.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im also looking at what to look for. Red rockets making daily appearances, were deffinatly not fixing Joey until he is 14-18months old.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jamm said:


> Im also looking at what to look for. Red rockets making daily appearances, were deffinatly not fixing Joey until he is 14-18months old.



With males it's not really as important to watch for signs of sexual maturity as it is for females. Just always be sure to keep the dog under your control so they can't break free and possibly impregnate a female dog in heat, but you should be making sure of that whether he is sexually mature or not  

I think the most obvious sign is lifting the leg to pee, but even my neutered dog does that about 1 in 10 times. Marking outdoors, peeing on every tree/bush/twig/leaf is another big one. Other than that, you would probably notice some changes in the dog's appearance, such as a broader head and chest, that signal maturity.

Waiting to neuter is definitely a good idea, but you aren't only waiting for sexual maturity, you are waiting until full growth is achieved as well. Sexual maturity happens at 6-8 months, full growth is achieved at 18-24 months.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jamm said:


> Im also looking at what to look for. Red rockets making daily appearances, were deffinatly not fixing Joey until he is 14-18months old.


Just remember that you can't neuter him if you are still planning to show him in conformation! 

Jack is almost 1 year and still pees like a girl. So I have no idea what the definitive signs are. I would assume that Jack has reached it though


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Right... Makes sense! Yeah Joeys definitely not there yet but i have seen him peeing more on walks... but hes prob just a spazz! 

edit* and yeaa Goldenjack i defff know about that  I think we start conformation classes in october or something, then she'll tell us if he has potential, if yes then hes not gettin the snip, if not then snip snip Mr. Joey!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jamm said:


> Im also looking at what to look for. Red rockets making daily appearances, were deffinatly not fixing Joey until he is 14-18months old.


The "red rocket appearances" varies from dog to dog. Hank was neutered at 1 yr. but even before that, we never noticed it. The behavior that we noticed most was marking, which I'm sure also varies. Also in sexually mature males the scrotum is larger and more visible. 

I would venture to say that males mature at different rates, same as females. In Hank's case, I'd say he was there for sure by 10 months.


----------

